# TLOTR Music Videos



## Urambo Tauro (May 12, 2005)

Has anyone seen the fan-made TLOTR-themed music videos available online? Some of them are very good!
Apparently a "vidder"(that's what they are called) will take movie clips (often from a DVD) and arrange them to music. Voila! Music videos!
Here's a good place to start. Uruviel makes some of the better ones I've seen. There are links to other authors/sites at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Feb 7, 2006)

Anyone seen these?


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Jul 8, 2006)

Here are some more vids by Freelancer.

Some more by Ashinae.

These are good too, but some of the vids are down. Be sure to check out "Ballroom Blitz" while you're there.

....and don't miss this one, it's priceless!


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Jul 14, 2006)

This page has a few by Erica. The first one is very good; nicely edited.


----------

